# Pflanzenrätsel



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,

da es nun ja endlich wieder richtig blüht war ich gestern mal wieder im Boga Marburg unterwegs und hab ein paar Pflänzchen geknipst

Viel Spaß beim raten

MfG Frank

Anhang anzeigen 131031


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,
in diesem Jahr ist die Natur ja schon erstaunlich weit... . Das sind ja recht interessante Pflanzen, von denen ich leider nur wenig kenne, zur Freude meiner Nachfolger. Auf dem ersten Bild ist es eine __ Wolfsmilch (Euphorbium), aber keine Ahnung, welche. Das zweite Bild kenne ich unter dem Namen "Adonisröschen" (wobei es nur dem gelb blühenden Original ähnlich sieht). Die dritte Pflanze blüht bei mir auch im Staudenbeet am Rande - keine Ahnung, was das ist, auf jeden Fall ein Sonnenanbeter, der auch mal Trockenheit verträgt (auch wenn er sehr klein ist - vielleicht 10 cm). Das letzte Bild ist eine __ Taubnessel - Lamium, sehr gut zu erkennen an den zwei langen Staubfäden, und den Blütenblättern - einfach klasse Aufnahmen, die Pflanzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Rolf,

diese dichtwachsende __ Wolfsmilch ist auch bei uns in Trockengebieten recht häufig anzutreffen

ein Adonisröschen ist das 2. nicht

das 3. ist ne amerikanische Uferstaude die eigentlich kaum Trockenheit verträgt

10 gehört zwar zur Gattung Taubnesseln, wird aber bis 1m hoch und trägt den Titel eines "Chefs" im deutschen Namen

MfG Frank


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,
Nr.3 kenne ich unter dem Namen __ Taschentuchbaum und ich glaube es ist eine Hartrieghelart Nr. 9 könnte der __ blauglockenbaum sein.

LG Angelika


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2014)

Nr. 2 ist eine Pfingstrosenart.
Die suche ich schon seit längerem
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Angelika,

jepp, das sind Taschentuch-/__ Taubenbaum (Davidia involucrata) und __ Blauglockenbaum (Paulownia tomentosa)

@Petra: ist auch ne __ netzblättrige Pfingstrose (Paeonia tenuifolia)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2014)

Hi,

dann will mal auflösen (mach mich die nächten 3-4 Wochen dünne da ich in Reha gehe)

1. Zypressenwolfsmilch (Euphorbia cyparrisias)
2. __ netzblättrige Pfingstrose (Paeonia tenuifolia)
3. __ Goldkörbchen (Chrysogonum virginiana)
4. Tauben-/__ Taschentuchbaum (Davidia involucrata)
5. __ Bartfaden (Penstemon)
6. __ Pimpernuß (Stapylea pinnata)
7. geschwänzelte __ Haselwurz (Asarum caudatum)
8. verborgene __ Schuppenwurz (Lathraea clandestina)
9. __ Blauglockenbaum (Paulownia tomentosa)
10. __ Nesselkönig (Lamium orvala)

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Frank,
jetzt ist fast ein Monat 'rum, und keiner hat ein neues Rätsel eingestellt.... . Ich stelle mal ein paar aktuelle Blüten ein, schließlich ist gerade die schönste Zeit .


----------



## nicole.englert (10. Juni 2014)

Ha... Nr.4 ist eine Erdbeere die erkenn sogar ich. __ Walderdbeere vermutlich


----------



## rut49 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Rolf,
ich versuch´s mal:

1 __ Gänseblümchen
2 __ Grasnelke
3 Binsenlilie
4 __ Walderdbeere
5+6 kA
7 __ Hundsrose
8 __ Lungenkraut?
9 Straußgoldfelberich
10 __ Wollgras

bin gespannt, was stimmt
LG Regina


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2014)

Nr. 5 ist ein Klee?
lg ina


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2014)

6 Mutterkraut (Chrysanthemum parthenium),  8 scheint mir ein __ Salbei (Salvia sp.)zu sein. Das __ Wollgras ist das Schmalblättrige (Eriophorum angustifolium)


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Regina,
da hast Du ja schon fast aufgelöst ! Ina hat schon richtig geraten, das ist Rotklee (in Wikipedia zu finden als "Wiesenklee", was auch die Übersetzung des lateinischen Namens ist). So ganz perfekt ist bei uns der Garten nicht gepflegt, an manchen Stellen greifen wir nur korrigierend ein. Wolfgang hat wie immer auch einen Blick für Details. Ich wäre schon froh, __ Wollgras erkannt zu haben. Der Blütenstand verrät dennoch mehr als das. Ich habe auch das breitblättrige Wollgras, das sich bislang zurückhält in seinem Ausbreitungsdrang.
Die Rose ist übrigens eine Kartoffelrose - "rosa rugosa". Damit übergebe ich dann mal. Ich habe zwar noch ein paar schöne Fotos, doch ich warte noch auf ein paar andere interessante Pflanzen.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Rätselrater,
ich eröffne hiermit die nächste Runde. Mittlerweile sind einige meiner Kandidaten für die nächste Runde verblüht (wie der __ Blasenstrauch, der uns wochenlang mit immer neuen Blüten erfreut hat). Der Aktualität zuliebe stelle ich Pflanzen vor, die man zumindest in unserer Umgebung noch blühend vorfindet.


----------



## Sternenstaub (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rolf,
zu Nr.2 denke ich es ist ein Knabenkraut, Nr. 4 ist das __ Schaublatt,Nr. 5 ist die Echinacea, Nr.7 ist die Balonblume, Nr.8 istder Budleia oder Schmetterlingstrauch und bei Nr.9 da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher könnte eine Skarbiose oder auch Witwenblume genannt sein.Bin mal gespannt was zutrifft.

lG Angelika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Angelika,

mit 2, 4 und 9 liegste ein bischen daneben (das 2. ist ein __ Ziest (vermutlich Stachys palustris), 4. Strauchkastanie (Aesculus parviflora) und 9. Kugellauch (Allium sphaerocephalum)

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Angelika und Frank,
damit habt Ihr ja schon die ersten 6 gelöst. Beim __ Ziest habe ich viele Aufnahmen ausprobiert, um ausreichend viel von der Pflanze, und dennoch ausreichend Blütendetails mit aufs Bild zu bekommen. Die Pflanzen lassen sich alle in die Schublade "Bauerngarten" stecken. Die erste geht auch als Unkraut durch, bei der dritten habe ich bewußt eine einfache Variante abgelichtet, davon gibt es etliche Sorten in verschiedenen Farben (sogar zweifarbig). Bei der dritten Pflanze münden die wechselständigen Blätter in einen kleine Knoten .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Rolf,

die Strauchkastanie ist aber sicher noch recht zierlich, oder

MfG Frank


----------



## fermate (22. Juli 2014)

moin Rolf,

mein Tipp für 1 ist eine der vielen Weidenröschenarten _Epilobium_,
bei 3 vermute ich eine der vielen Seifenkrautarten _Saponaria._

Grüße Maren


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sagen Nr. 3 ist ein Phlox.

lg ina


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Maren und Ina,
damit bleibt ja nur noch die Nr. 6 als nicht aufgelöst. Nr. 1 habe ich als "wolliges Weidenröschen" identifiziert, es wächst nur im Teich, und sehr schlecht im Garten. Bereits nach wenigen Blüten schneide ich die meisten Stauden zurück, weil sie dann recht unansehnlich werden. Auf diese Weise vermeide ich wohl auch eine ungewollte starke Vermehrung. Nr. 3 ist ein Phlox, und ich denke, dass es sich um einen recht ursprünglichen handelt. Da ich ihn geschenkt bekommen habe, kann ich leider nichts weiter dazu sagen. Die ursprüngliche Staude blühte mal rosa, mittlerweile gibt es an drei Stellen nur noch Ableger, die rein weiß blühen (aber recht invasiv sind, leider - nur die Trockenheit hält sie in meinem Staudenbeet im Zaum). Wir haben allerdings noch einige andere, farbenfreudige __ Phloxe, die kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Frank,
die Strauchkastanie ist vielleicht 8 Jahre alt. In den ersten Jahren hatte sie Probleme mit der Wasserversorgung, dann mit dem Winter, und ist erst in den letzten 3 Jahren spürbar gewachsen. Ich habe bei der aktuellen Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit ehrliche Bedenken, dass sie jemals die vier Meter Höhe (und entsprehende Breite) erreichen wird. In wenigen Jahren haben wir wieder harte Winter, die dann wohl ein Zurückschneiden abgefrorener Triebe erforderlich machen. Für den gewählten Standort passt das.


----------



## Limnos (23. Juli 2014)

Hi

Bei Nr. 6 stehe ich auch auf dem Schlauch. Gelbe Korbblütler sind ein weites Feld. 
Aber ich möchte mit einem neuem Pflanzenrätsel aufwarten. Viel Spaß


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

Nr. 3 in Deinem Rätsel ist kein Phlox, sondern das Gemeine __ Seifenkraut (_Saponaria officinalis_). Bei Phloxen schaut die Narbe praktisch nicht aus der Blüte heraus und die Blüte hat keine Schlundschuppen, die auf dem Foto aber deutlich zu erkennen sind. Nr. 6 ist vermutlich das Große Flohkraut (_Pulicaria dysenterica_).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Rolf,

die 6 ist ne Sonnenbraut (Helenium-Hybride). Bei dem "Phlox" hat Kai recht, das ist die weiße Form vom gewöhnlichen __ Seifenkraut (deswegen macht die sich auch so leicht breit)

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rolf,
jetzt mal ganz laienmäßig:
Nr.3  __ Lerchensporn
Nr.4 ist die 'Ommapflanze' mit grauen Blättern, die bei uns im Garten auch wächst
Nr. 5 ist __ Springkraut
Nr. 7 ist Klee
Nr. 8 ist __ Froschbiss
Nr. 9 ist eine Alliumart
....und der Rest kommt mir bekannt vor...aber keine Ahnung, wie sie heißen.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2014)

Vorzeige-Hi Pema,

an der Kultivierung der ersten hab ich mir selbst jahrelang die Zähne ausgebissen dieses wunderschöne Moor-/Uferpflänzchen wollte bei mir nie den Winter überleben, aber vielleicht hilft die Familie und Zusatzhinweise weiter bei der Bestimmung von Wolfgangs (nicht Rolf) Rätsel weiter

1. ein Schlüsselblumengewächs am Hals
2. ein Grasbaumgewächs zum anzünden
3. ein Mohngewächs mit Krallen
4. ein Nelkengewächs was manche Vorzeige-Staatsoberhäuter auf dem Kopf haben
5. ein Balsaminengewächs was auf nen Subkontinent hüpft
6. ein Rauhblattgewächs mit Orchideengeschmack
7. ein Geißblattgewächs angenagt vom gefallenen Engel
8. ein Froschbißgewächs
9. ein Amaryllisgewächs
10. ein Asterngewächs

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra

Mit 3, 5, und 9 liegt du gattungsmäßig schon richtig. 8 ist genau richtig,

Hallo Frank

gute Idee, das Bildrätsel durch Worträtsel zu ergänzen. Ich habe alle Andeutungen kapiert: mal ist es eine Anspielung auf eine Eigenschaft, mal auf den deutschen Namen. Bei 9 habe ich gestutzt. Ich komme da nicht mehr mit. Erst war es eine Liliacee, dann eine Alliacee und jetzt soll es zu den Amarylidaceen gehören. Auch sein Artname war für mich neu. Ist schon erstaunlich was sich in den über 50 Jahren, seit ich mich für Botanik zu interessieren begonnen habe, alles geändert hat. Was mich daran freut, ist, dass so Altgriechisch und Latein am Leben gehalten werden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2014)

Hi Wolfgang,

früher wurden die Familienzugehörigkeit ja hauptsächlich am Blütenaufbau, div. Inhaltsstoffen ect. festgemacht. Heute durch die genetische Untersuchungen kommen da aber ganz andere Verwandtschaftsverhältnisse zustande. Deswegen gibt's da momentan diese z.T.extremen Umbenennungen

wenn man z.B bedenkt das z.B Hyazinten auch erst Liliengewächse, vor 20-25 Jahren dann als eigenständige als Familien Hyazintengewächse aus den Liliengewächsen rausgenommen wurden heute genetisch wie auch z.B. die  Agaven- und Drachenbaumgewächse den Spargelgewächsen zählen, darin dann aber, da die Familie Spargelgewächse nun sehr groß und somit unübersichtlich ist die Unterfamilie Scilloideae (Blausterne) bilden wird einem ganz wirr im Kopf. Da kann man sich von vielerei Namen wieder trennen und muß neue lernen

durch so was sind die ehemaligen Alliaceae heute nur noch die Unterfamilie Allioideae in der Familie Amayllidaceae


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Frank,
das war mal eine klasse Idee, so konnte ich meine Vermutungen bestätigen . Ich halte mich mal noch zurück, Wolfgangs Aufnahmen sind wirklich schön, die kann man sich mehr als einmal anschauen. Bei zwei Pflanzen muss ich allerdings auch passen, dabei haben wir Nr. 6 selbst im Garten (gehabt) . Die Helenium gab's mal bei Werner, da hatte ich gleich drei verschiedene Sorten gekauft. Aktuell gibt's die dort leider nicht mehr .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2014)

Hi Rolf,

hab gerade beim googln bei 7 gesehen das die Kardengewächse mittlerwiele auch nur nochg ne Unterfamilie der Geißblattgewächse sind (zum Glück sind noch nicht alle Dateine des Lexikons wieder an Ort und SAtelle

Mgf Fanrk


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Vorzeige-Hi Pema,
> 
> an der Kultivierung der ersten hab ich mir selbst jahrelang die Zähne ausgebissen dieses wunderschöne Moor-/Uferpflänzchen wollte bei mir nie den Winter überleben, aber vielleicht hilft die Familie und Zusatzhinweise weiter bei der Bestimmung von Wolfgangs (nicht Rolf) Rätsel weiter
> 
> ...



Hi,

da scheinbar keiner Wolfgangs Rätsel mit Hilfestellungen auflösen will muß ichs machen

1. Kopfprimel (Primula capitata)
2. __ Fackellilie (Kniphofia Hyb.)
3. weißer __ Lerchensporn (Corydalis ochroleuca)
4. Kronenlichtnelke (Lychnis coronaria)
5. indisches __ Springkraut (Impatiens glandulifera)
6. __ Vanilleblume (Helitropium arborescens)
7. __ Teufelsabbiß (Succisa pratensis)
8. Froschbiß (Hydrocharis morsus-ranae)
9. Blumenlauch (Allium xyz)
10. Sumpfschafgarbe (Achillea ptarmica)


----------



## Limnos (31. Juli 2014)

Hi

Alles richtig. Fehlt noch xyz. Es ist Allium porrum, alias Allium ampeloprasum ssp. porrum , der Porree. Meine Frau brachte mal 10 Stangen Porree mit, die ein Sonderangebot waren. Davon habe ich 2 gepflanzt.

Auf ein Neues!


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
Dein erstes Bild erinnert mich recht arg an Dein letztes im vorigen Rätsel !. Mit Nr. 5 kann ich gar nichts anfangen, ist das ein __ Frühblüher (die Nr. 6 ist es wohl ganz sicher )? Dein zehntes Foto kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, die Pflanze blüht gerade noch an meinem Teich. Dein letztes Foto passt ganz klar in die Jahreszeit, und das vorletzte ist eine recht frostempfindliche Zwiebelpflanze, die gerade blüht, und wenig Nährstoffe braucht.


----------



## Limnos (2. Aug. 2014)

Hi Rolf

Trotzdem ist Nr. 1 eine andere Art als im letzten Rätsel, aber die gleiche Gattung. Alle Fotos sind aktuell im Monat Juli gemacht worden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
mal wieder ein Versuch:
1. wenn es nicht die vom letzten Rätsel ist: keine Ahnung
2. Yucca
3. ein Sedum-Gewächs (aber da bin ich mit meinem Latein schon am Ende)
4. die hätte ich gerne....wenn du mir sagst, wie sie heißt
5. eine Etagenprimelsorte (Kandelaberprimel) - aber schlag mich tot - keine Ahnung welche
6. Meine Güte, sieht aus wie eine Bergenie...aber die blühen doch jetzt nicht mehr
7. __ Hirschzungenfarn (Asplenium...oder wie die nun gerade mal heißen mögen...wechseln ja ihren Namen wie andere ihre Unterbuchsen).
8. Afrikanische Schmucklilie (Agapanthus)
9. ein schöner Lippenblütler (aber keine Brennnessel).
10. Telekia ???
petra


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
da sind wieder ein paar harte Nüsse dabei, in Deinem Rätsel. Bei der Nr. 10 tippe ich auf einen Sonnenhut (Rudbeckia), da mein erster Verdacht eher im März/April blüht (ist auch ein Korbblütler).


----------



## bekamax (4. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
1 ist eine __ Schafgarbe. Glaub ich.
3 wächst wild am nächsten Berg... Bin neugierig auf die Auflösung.


----------



## Limnos (4. Aug. 2014)

Zwischenergebnis

Petra hat 2, 6. 7, 8, 10, ganz richtig,  3 gattungsmäßig und 9 familienmäßig richtig geraten. Bei der Yucca kann man auf dem Bild die Art nicht erkennen, es ist Y. filamentosa. Im Übrigen blüht meine Bergenie jetzt noch/wieder.

Rolf liegt mit 10 daneben, aber Korbblütler stimmt

Karin liegt mit 1 halb richtig. Es ist aber keine einheimische __ Schafgarbe!


----------



## Ls650tine (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

die 9 könnte ein __ Fingerhut sein. 
Unter Yucca (2) stell ich mir immer eine Yucca-Palme vor, ich sage __ Palmlilie zu der Pflanze 

Lg, Tine


----------



## Limnos (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi Tine

Es gibt stammbildende und nicht stammbildende Yuccas. __ Palmlilie ist natürlich auch korrekt, leider aber nicht Dein Vorschlag für 9

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mickeymuc (5. Aug. 2014)

Ich denke 5 ist Primula florindae, und 9 ist m.E. ein __ Ziest, Stachys - vllt. Stachys densiflora? 4 ist sicher eine Sanguisorba, aber frag mcih nicht welche. Das letzte Bild wohl Inula,  helenium oder magnificum. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Limnos (6. Aug. 2014)

Hi Michael
mit 5 und 9 liegst Du richtig, es ist der Waldziest (St. silvestris), aber dazu müsste man die Blätter sehen können.
Sanguisorba ist auch richtig, aber 10 habe ich schon bei Petra geschrieben, dass Telekia richtig ist. Ob es außer T. speciosa noch andere der Gattung gibt, konnte ich nicht ermitteln, deswegen gebe ich mich damit zufrieden. Bleibt nur noch Nr. 1

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2014)

Ach,
...Primula florindae. Jetzt erst habe ich die zwei Stiele auf dem Foto gesehen.. Ich habe gedacht, es sei eine Blüte...deshalb Kandelaberprimel.
petra


----------



## Limnos (10. Aug. 2014)

Hier die Auflösung:
1 Achillea sibirica, Sibirische __ Schafgarbe,   2 Yucca filamentosa, Fädige __ Palmlilie,   3 Sedum album, Weiße Fette Henne,   4 Sanguisorba canadense, Kanadischer Wiesenknopf,   5 Primula florindae, Glockenprimel,   6 Bergenia hybrida, Riesensteinbrech   7 Asplenium scolopendrium, Hischzunge,   8 Agapanthus spec., Liebesblume,   9 Stachys silvestris, Waldziest,   10 Telekia speciosa, Telekie

Auf ein Neues


----------

